# Do you think technology has made it easier...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

to cheat? I was thinking about how emailing, texting, etc. has made it easier to get away with stuff that you never could have before. Back in the day when there was just a home phone and no computer...not saying that people didn't cheat before all of this technology before but I think it is easier now.

I know for myself in my situation with my H. and his long distance EA...there was a time when they would have only had contact thru the home phone or snail mail...so I would have figured it out right off the bat if some woman was calling our house or sending letter.

NOw you can set up email addresses all over the place, etc. etc.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Beyond a shadow of a doubt it has made it easier.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Just another tool in their bag of tricks. I am certain they would have found a way with out the technology used in my H's EA it was a tool and yet it also is what got them caught.

What about thoes scum sites that are for married people to pursue a affair. Amazing the crap people will sale to make a buck.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> Beyond a shadow of a doubt it has made it easier.


...and created 'snoopers' out of many of us...

The real question: was there a such thing as an EA before all this technology, or did those relationships more often than not end up full PAs?


----------



## ashamed74 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure if I'd been the cheater I have been without technology. There are so many websites that specialize in hook ups. Finding the right willing person on the internet was never a problem.


----------



## twenty8 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Dean* said:


> Temptation is much easier now due to Facebook, cell phone/smart phone, texting, email, etc.
> 
> I also think it's easier to get caught too.


I f***ing hate Facebook...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Technology has made it easier to communicate in general. You can now find and talk to someone around the world as easily as you can talk to someone down the street. Plus, as others have mentioned, you can seek out and find someone with your same interests much easier through the social networking and databases that various companies have built.

The problem isn't the technology, though. The problem is people. The same technology use to cheat on your spouse can also be used to enable a couple who happens to be physically separated stay in touch. Or a parent to stay in touch with a child while they're on a business trip. Or classmates to keep in touch with each other after graduation. Technology has limited capability to be good or bad. But the people using it...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Technology makes it easier to catch cheaters.

It was tons easier to get away with cheating back then, if I'm late there was no VAR or GPS to track where I'm going and where I'm at.

If I didn't call, there was no way to get a hold of me at all.

The cheaters who never get caught, don't use any technology at all. Disposable phone maybe, but that's it. If they don't have any proof, they can't prove it.

With phones, e-mails, computers, there is always a trail. Want to find out if a spouse is cheating, take your spouse's computer to a tech guy and have them comb through the entire comp and you'll find the smoking gun if there is one.

Now, technology has made it easier to find people that you've lost touch with eons ago, or to meet strangers without actually having to meet face to face, so you're in a safe environment (home) and pouring your heart out to a stranger. Eventually though, you start to have feelings for this person even without ever meeting them.


----------



## mom_of_3 (Jan 24, 2012)

I hate facebook with a passion. I know it has made it easier for people to cheat, my H never would have got mixed up with some jerk from Lebanon if they wouldn't have met playing a game on facebook.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Infidelity is, without a doubt, a huge unintended consequence of making communication easier.

Years ago, your social circle (i.e., potential affair partners) was fairly small. Your neighbors, coworkers, and friends were the only people you were exposed to regularly enough to develop feelings for. Today, sites like Facebook have expanded your social circle from twenty people to hundreds of people spread across the globe.

Years ago, ex lovers were left in your past. You may remember them fondly, but you rarely ever saw them. Today, you remain Facebook friends and you know what they had for lunch. Especially if they're Facebook spammers, you are constantly barraged with their status updates. It's so much harder to leave them in the past.

Years ago, if you were interested is some sexual act that your spouse refused to participate in, you either shut up about it, or you worked to change his/her mind. Today, you can go to www.WeirdSexualCrapThatICan'tBelieveAnyoneLikes.com and find people eager to join you in your proclivities.

Years ago, unrealistic sexual expectations were likely to be unmet. You might ask some friends and family what their experience was. But they were probably in the same boat as you. You accepted that your expectations may be unrealistic. Today, you can go to porn websites and read sex forums that can make it seem like your expectations are completely realistic. So you start to resent your wife because "most wives are happy to have sex twice a day and engage in threesomes and, ..."

I look at it like drugs. If the only mind-altering substance was beer, there would be fewer addicts. It just takes too much time to get smashed from drinking beer. You would have to devote half your day to drinking. But, with crack, meth, prescription drugs, etc., you can get stoned in minutes, or seconds. And that's too tempting for some people to pass up.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> Beyond a shadow of a doubt it has made it easier.


:iagree::iagree: Of course it has. And of course it's the people who are the problem. People invented the technology  And technology also makes it easier to catch a cheater, if you know what you're doing.

It's like the arms race. People just keep upping the ante, till the other side figures out how to up theirs, and so on, and so on.

Do people cheat who wouldn't have otherwise because of the technology available? Sure they do. And I am sure some DON'T cheat because of it too.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Technology has definitely made it easier.

Technology has made it easier for old flames to get in contact with each other who should have never gotten back in touch if there had not been social networking sites like facebook, myspace, classmates.com, etc, etc. 

Technology has made it easier for people to meet online and have an internet affair, which sometimes leads to a PA. Its amazing how people can simply fall in love simply by reading the words that someone else types on a screen. This is the old pen pal relationship taken to the next level here in our modern world.

Technology has made it easier for people in an affair to keep in contact with each other secretly thru texting, secret emails, secret cell phones, smart phones, ipads, tablets, etc, etc.

Technology has made it easier to get caught in some cases, thru GPS, computer and cell phone monitoring software, VARs, etc.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

just imagine technology in 20-30 years

Transcendent Man - Official Trailer HD (2011) - YouTube


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> just imagine technology in 20-30 years
> 
> Transcendent Man - Official Trailer HD (2011) - YouTube


I was thinking just the other day that with facetime and skype it's like the damn Jetson's cartoon when I was a kid - amazing.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I want my flying car


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

these are fun too-

11 Predictions That Back to the Future Part II Got Wrong - 11Points.com

11 Predictions That Back to the Future Part II Got Right - 11Points.com


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I want that closet where you ride through and come out perfectly dressed on the other side.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well, it won't be a stretch to say that sometime on the future we will be dealing with infidelity with computers and AI or sex robots. We are already to a certain extent right now where people get too involved in SIMS or WOW


----------



## code7600 (Mar 20, 2011)

Almost: see - Terrafugia - Transition®, the Roadable Light Sport Aircraft : Home
for about 200k, a flying car.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I want my flying car


:iagree:

As a kid in the 70s, I was basically promised that we would have flying cars, moon bases, large space stations, etc, by the 21st century. Yet here we are in the 2nd decade of the 21st century and we're driving cars that basically get the same gas mileage as we did in the 70s. Where the frack is my flying car? How come my wife and I aren't booking our trip to the orbiting amusement park/space station? 

The only major thing that we've improved over the last 40 years is our computer and information technology. Transportation technology hasnt improved much since the 70s.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

code7600 said:


> Almost: see - Terrafugia - Transition®, the Roadable Light Sport Aircraft : Home
> for about 200k, a flying car.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I want an affordable flying car


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> well, it won't be a stretch to say that sometime on the future we will be dealing with infidelity with computers and AI or sex robots. We are already to a certain extent right now where people get too involved in SIMS or WOW


Virtual *****houses. Yum :crazy: No risk of STD's and since it's not a real person, how can you say it's cheating? I can hear the excuses now.

As a trekkie I have often thought about how characters got involved with 'people' on the holodeck.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

In Deep Space Nine, Quark basically ran a virtual wh0rehouse with his holodeck suites.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

That's right he did didn't he? DS9 wasn't ever one of my favorites.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

DS9 was edgier, plays better today than the TNG episodes imo. It's on Netflix, so may be worth a relook


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> DS9 was edgier, plays better today than the TNG episodes imo. It's on Netflix, so may be worth a relook


The human race would go extinct if everyone had their own holodeck/holosuite. Yes, I'm a Niner. :smthumbup:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Babylon 5.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

There must be some correlation between people active in internet forums and trekkies. I was always more into the original and TNG - never did get into DS9 as much. 

I'm not sure I could waste much more time in a holodeck than I do here??


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

morituri said:


> Want edgy? Try Babylon 5.




never could get into that show


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 17, 2011)

twenty8 said:


> I f***ing hate Facebook...


Of course the technology has made it so much easier to cheat. 

Why is Fuvkerberg trying to sell fuvkbook? Isn't it already getting a bad name? 

Some mobile companies have also become purveyors and enablers touting their own "personal services" even where it is clear the end user is in a marriage or committed relationship, especially where the users share the same household.

It will take some wealthy spouse who can afford the legal fees to challenge these companies, particularly those moderated services enabling the sending of unsolicited enticements (saucy photos, porn or otherwise) to end users.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've tried to get into Babylon 5 because hubby LOVES it, but I just can't do it.

We don't have netflix - we should get it. Although I don't do a whole lotta TV watching, really. Maybe we'll do another Star Trek marathon weekend one of these days and watch the whole DS9 series. We've done it with the movies and with Enterprise.

Our all time favorite is Battlestar Galactica. Freaking LOVE that show. We have it all on DVD, the movies, and are dying to see the prequel they're filming now. Caprica was all right, but I love the characters in BSG.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> never could get into that show


Unlike the Star Trek franchise, it required the viewer to watch the entire 5 year story arc. But if you are a subscriber to Netflix you can watch the entire 5 seasons at your leisure.

What I liked about the show is how the characters were fleshed out and the political agendas that drove some of them. As one of the characters said to another "No one here is who he appears to be".


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Our all time favorite is Battlestar Galactica. Freaking LOVE that show. We have it all on DVD, the movies, and are dying to see the prequel they're filming now. Caprica was all right, but I love the characters in BSG.


you see the recent Portlandia sketch?

One More Episode of Battlestar Galactica - YouTube

loved BSG but hated the ending


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> you see the recent Portlandia sketch?
> 
> One More Episode of Battlestar Galactica - YouTube
> 
> loved BSG but hated the ending


No! I'm at work so will have to watch it later.

I hated the ending too.


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> Infidelity is, without a doubt, a huge unintended consequence of making communication easier.
> 
> Years ago, your social circle (i.e., potential affair partners) was fairly small. Your neighbors, coworkers, and friends were the only people you were exposed to regularly enough to develop feelings for. Today, sites like Facebook have expanded your social circle from twenty people to hundreds of people spread across the globe.
> 
> ...


This is a perennial topic on this board, and the above sums up exactly my thoughts on it. Technology doesn't make anyone do anything, but it has definitely lowered the barrier to entry for cheating. Those just on that threshold that might not have done it years ago would probably be more likely to do it now.

That said, I think eventually society will learn after burning its hand on the stove one too many times. Another thread on this months ago had a reply, I forget who it was, maybe Entropy3000, saying that tech that enables us to be so hyper-connected has evolved faster than our understanding of its dangers. That hits the nail squarely on the head. I'm a programmer and see this behavior from end users every single day.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

The newer version of Battlestar Galactica was also a great show but I found it difficult to follow because of the Sci Fi channel's programming schedule of it, and so I stopped watching it until the very last episodes.


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

BTW everyone knows Star Wars is better. Except Episodes I, II, and VI. But those don't count.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

morituri said:


> The newer version of Battlestar Galactica was also a great show but I found it difficult to follow because of the Sci Fi channel's programming schedule of it, and so I stopped watching it until the very last episodes.


This is the one we have all on DVD. You all can come over next long weekend and we'll watch them all 

Star Wars? Nope. My hubby cheered for the Giants on Sunday simply because Tom Brady and the Patriots coach look like Luke Skywalker and Emperor Palantine.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Davelli0331 said:


> BTW everyone knows Star Wars is better. Except Episodes I, II, and VI. But those don't count.


If you are a kid, but for mature audiences it's BSG, DS9, and Babylon 5.

BTW, even though Space 1999 is a dated show from the 70's, it had some very good episodes. One that stands out above the rest is *The End Of Eternity*. Check it out.


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

morituri said:


> If you are a kid, but for mature audiences it's BSG, DS9, and Babylon 5.
> 
> BTW, even though Space 1999 is a dated show from the 70's, it had some very good episodes. One that stands out above the rest is *The End Of Eternity*. Check it out.


If by mature audience you mean 20-24 year old males with a 96% incidence of virginity then I agree.


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

Warning: Total thread derailment imminent


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Davelli0331 said:


> If by mature audience you mean 20-24 year old males with a 96% incidence of virginity then I agree.


I believe I hit a nerve :rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

moving this discussion

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social...er-here-best-sci-fi-movies-tv.html#post580155


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

morituri said:


> The newer version of Battlestar Galactica was also a great show but I found it difficult to follow because of the Sci Fi channel's programming schedule of it, and so I stopped watching it until the very last episodes.


Both the Original BSG and the full seasons of New BSG are available on Netflix streaming. You can catch up on episodes.

I hated the nihilistic bent of the show in the 4th season and the ridiculous luddite ending. Like everyone would agree to go and live in the wilderness with nothing but the contents of a bag and no weapons, tech, or medicine. Lots of prey for the predators of the time like saber tooth tigers. Most of the population would have died out in the first months/year.


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

morituri said:


> I believe I hit a nerve :rofl:


Nah, I just enjoy tweaking Trekkies 

And I'm posting sci-fi over at the other thread AlmostRecovered started


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Davelli0331 said:


> Nah, I just enjoy tweaking Trekkies
> 
> And I'm posting sci-fi over at the other thread AlmostRecovered started


You'd get a good chuckle from an old Saturday Night Live sketch in which William Shatner appears at a Trekkie convention and telling them to '*Get a life*' 4 minutes into the video. I was howling when he told Jon Lovitz character *"You. You must be almost 30. Have you ever kissed a girl before. I didn't think so"* :rofl:


----------

